# Albino BHP???



## ANT22 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey everyone, on one of my casual net surfs, i stumbled across this, can anyone shed some light??


Thanks all, Ant.


----------



## AaronR (Sep 30, 2010)

In one word "Bazzinga"


----------



## ANT22 (Sep 30, 2010)

Apparently, they are around 20k, in america, each


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 30, 2010)

awsome.......


----------



## TA1PAN (Sep 30, 2010)

ill have a pair lol,40000 grand later


----------



## shaye (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice with an o so that would make it noice lol


----------



## TA1PAN (Sep 30, 2010)

and thats in US dollars


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 30, 2010)

So there albino heads,still rather the normal BHP any day,


----------



## twoplanes (Sep 30, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> So there albino heads,still rather the normal BHP any day,


 
Yes of course, you make very good point. My question is this, if you hatched "albino heads" would you sell them for less than normal price?


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2010)

i think a black head on an albino body would look kinda cool... would be great contrast!
From what i've heard, these guys are already in Aus... any one have any news about their breeding progress here. any opinions on when we may see them hit the market?


----------



## twoplanes (Sep 30, 2010)

Jason said:


> i think a black head on an albino body would look kinda cool... would be great contrast!
> From what i've heard, these guys are already in Aus... any one have any news about their breeding progress here. any opinions on when we may see them hit the market?


 
We have saying her in Europe Jason, when you ask such question... you are p1ss1ng in wind


----------



## harley0402 (Sep 30, 2010)

i think they look pretty cool, if my BHP had some babies that looked like that, i would def keep one and sell the rest. At least you can see their eyes and that haha. I love my snakey better but hehe


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 30, 2010)

Want... want... WANT!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah they are off the hook...def on my list of wanted herps


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 30, 2010)

Ugly, neotenic looking troglodytes somewhat resembling fat pink garden worms. :shock:


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterrat: Are you not supposed to be mingling with the foreigners?


----------



## cmclean (Sep 30, 2010)

They are owned by Piet Nuijten from Holland, these are his project animals.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Ugly, neotenic looking troglodytes somewhat resembling fat pink garden worms. :shock:


 
God M that one cracked me up big time...have not hurd the good old troglodytes for ages hahaha 10points lol


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Ugly, neotenic looking troglodytes somewhat resembling fat pink garden worms. :shock:


 
hahahah!


----------



## 1issie (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Ugly, neotenic looking troglodytes somewhat resembling fat pink garden worms. :shock:



Hahahaha,i wouldn't mind one.


----------



## VeLLiKi (Sep 30, 2010)

My 2 cents...

NUYTEN REPTILES


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah im not to much of a fan would prefer a nice pair of calicos


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting site. My favourite is the red BHP in one of his photos with several morphs. The albino bodies are lovely, but the head is disconcerting. I personally prefer the hypos/golds being developed here, but that's probably because I'm used to the normal form.


----------



## ANT22 (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for all the replies guys. byron_moses would you happen to have any photos of a calico?


----------



## blakehose (Sep 30, 2010)

They really don't take my fancy... I agree with Byron!


----------



## bigi (Sep 30, 2010)

here Ant22 check them out here
[*no links please to non-sponsors*]
or Den has a site also,
Den Pythons-Specialising in Black Headed Pythons
without a doubt the two best breeders of BHP's in Aus


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 30, 2010)

Not my cup of tea : ?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 1, 2010)

love em.i'll take a pair,but not this season.still to expensive for me.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Oct 1, 2010)

l personally don't like the look of these Black-Headed Pythons with a white head and pink eyes, to me they look like they have had their head dipped into white paint and their eyes painted pink, l myself would much prefer the calicos or those from Northwest Queensland, that have plenty of red and orange and yellow in their complexion.

So who on earth would want to pay $10-000 or more for a Black-Headed Python with a whyte head and pink eyes not me no-way, each and everyone to their own for what they want or pay for out of their own pocket


----------



## deebo (Oct 1, 2010)

I know I would part with large sums of money for one.....I would like to see an albino BHP that would normally have the bold black stripe running downs its back - reckon that could look cool.

Gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## smeejason (Oct 1, 2010)

Would have one in a flash.. would also meen i would have a second ex wife if i parted with 10k for a snake


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Would have one in a flash.. would also meen i would have a second ex wife if i parted with 10k for a snake


 
Plenty of wives in the sea, not many Albino BHP's. 

A healthy breeding pair of those would take away the sadness of having to find number 3


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 2, 2010)

yommy said:


> Plenty of wives in the sea, not many Albino BHP's.
> 
> A healthy breeding pair of those would take away the sadness of having to find number 3


 + in a few years time,they would pay for themselfs...the longer u have wife,there more dollars they spend...lol....the more years u have with these,ur bank balance will increase..IMO there may be a few of these around here within a few years....


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Oct 2, 2010)

Albino BHPS, puts the shizzle on my wizzle........

Very keen to get some if they ever become available...........


----------



## D3pro (Oct 2, 2010)

IMO I don't like them. An albino diamond would be hot.... all white/pink. or an albino woma.... but a bhp with the pink head? meh... not my taste


----------



## Wally (Oct 2, 2010)

Nah not for me either. Head looks like an uncooked hot dog.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Oct 2, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Albino BHPS, puts the shizzle on my wizzle........
> 
> Very keen to get some if they ever become available...........


 
wait till the Snows are produced :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## JasonL (Oct 2, 2010)

Just another albino snake, whilst I don't mind the look of them, be buggered if I would pay much extra for one, but thats just me, I'm as tight as a ducks butt when it comes to herps.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 2, 2010)

fusion said:


> wait till the Snows are produced :shock::shock::shock:



Snows? Enlighten me...


----------



## impulse reptiles (Oct 2, 2010)

a Snow is a two morphs in one snake ,albino and axanthic (lacks yellow pigment)
so basically its a pure white snake with some shades of grey or slight markings.

IMO the whiter the albino the better


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 2, 2010)

fusion said:


> a Snow is a two morphs in one snake ,albino and axanthic (lacks yellow pigment)
> so basically its a pure white snake with some shades of grey or slight markings.
> 
> IMO the whiter the albino the better



Thanks for that fusion... thanks for the new want lol


----------



## gunny (Oct 2, 2010)

They are selling hets for 20,000 euros per pair. albinos are not yet for sale


----------



## zobo (Oct 2, 2010)

I was told of an adult female in Oz for $50kish and some het offspring about 1-2 yrs ago, but no word since then......anyone else got more current info?


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 2, 2010)

Wokka.... where are you?


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone here openly admited they have been smuggled them into Australia yet? Surely after someone does that they will become as openly available as jags :lol: They should probably call them whiteheads to confuse anyone who may think they are illegally imported :lol:


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 2, 2010)

Sooooo about the snows... anyone want to nail this new want to my head with pics or are there none available of BHP snows?? Be very keen to see


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2010)

cris said:


> Has anyone here openly admited they have been smuggled them into Australia yet? Surely after someone does that they will become as openly available as jags :lol: They should probably call them whiteheads to confuse anyone who may think they are illegally imported :lol:


 
Of course know one would think of importing them into this country, that would be illegal, but if you go to my website and click on the hidden tab, you can order one of my "reduced pigment" BHPs, they look pretty much the same but are on a line I have been working on for years.......


----------



## Kurto (Oct 3, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Of course know one would think of importing them into this country, that would be illegal, but if you go to my website and click on the hidden tab, you can order one of my "reduced pigment" BHPs, they look pretty much the same but are on a line I have been working on for years.......


 
hmmm, interesting comment. feeding the rumour mill are we?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2010)

Kurto said:


> hmmm, interesting comment. feeding the rumour mill are we?


 

LOL, looking way too much into it..... just having a laugh at the industry and the secret squirrel stuff that goes along with all this garbage....


----------



## Shredder (Oct 3, 2010)

They are here, I know someone who got offered them to buy but refused it. Too much to risk.
Its only a matter of time till someone tries to pass it off as they produced it themselves from thier own collection.


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 3, 2010)

What's the risk? How could it ever be proved that you imported them?


----------



## Shredder (Oct 3, 2010)

If the authorities came to inspect and found them they could do dna testing and prove it that way.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 3, 2010)

Shredder said:


> If the authorities came to inspect and found them they could do dna testing and prove it that way.



Big brother is always watching


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 3, 2010)

They couldn't prove anything other than it being a BHP. Busted.
I think they're nice looking snakes, maybe not as exciting as you hope for a new albino morph to be though.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 3, 2010)

> They couldn't prove anything other than it being a BHP. Busted.
> 
> Wow, sorry didnt know you were an expert in forensic science, my mistake


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 3, 2010)

She's right, the departments responsible for licensing don't keep a DNA bank so how would they know anything other than the fact it was a BHP? Why do you think there are so many non native GTPs "on license"?

In any case licensing officials aren't CSIs, far from it.


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 3, 2010)

What? I wasn't getting on your case, lighten up mate. 
And I'm guessing what I'm about to say next would only reinforce your "point" but, that's not forensic science, just saying. 
Let's please not have an argument, let's just appreciate a different looking snake.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm predicting next year for hets, but save those pennies....


----------



## Shredder (Oct 3, 2010)

True lets
It is another looking snake,
Just saying i know people who have had their snakes tested before with blood samples to prove their innocence.
GTP have had an amnesty so it doesnt compare.
The licensing officials arent CSIs correct but they do do testing.
Dont think for one minute that they dont.
The thing is that one day soon they will be sold in this country and we all know that they were smuggled in, somebody paid alot of money for them 50k plus and we will have to pay alot for them also.
I just dont think its fair that criminals can get a head start on the honest breeder out there.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 3, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> I'm predicting next year for hets, but save those pennies....



Your winky face insinuates inside knowledge Southside, little more info or promises to keep secrets?


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 3, 2010)

Agreed, and I wasn't trying to be argumentative just stating facts. I guess with GTPs it is different because the DNA profile of non natives is different so it can be tested for. The same doesn't apply to bhps though. If you had half a brain you wouldn't get caught.


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 3, 2010)

Worst case scenario, just claim you took it from the wild and pay the fine at $5/week.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright then im booking my tickets to holland then. lol


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 3, 2010)

Shredder said:


> I just dont think its fair that criminals can get a head start on the honest breeder out there.



Now this I agree with 100%


----------



## Nagraj (Oct 3, 2010)

Shredder said:


> I just dont think its fair that criminals can get a head start on the honest breeder out there.




Whilst I don't condone criminal activity and certainly not the smuggling of live animals, if it wasn't for someone wiling to take the risk these mutations would probably never be available in Australia. Given the small captive population, the chance of a random pairing producing a freak is very very small.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Oct 4, 2010)

Why would you guys think they were smuggled in?.... when, the mutation was discovered (in the wild) Australia first?
(Sorry..pictures blow....they're old...mid 70s If I remember correctly)









Makes more sense that they were smuggled out! Haha.

D.


----------



## Laghairt (Oct 4, 2010)

You're probably right about that.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 4, 2010)

Well it stands to reason and logic really that a snake native to Australia would develop the morph in Australia. And while difficult to 'fluke' the morph by random pairing it wouldn't be impossible or unheard of; you can't have a morph without the genetic mutation, and that has to start somewhere right? Sorry if I'm just stating the obvious but my husband and I were talking about it the other night. Just one of those hypothetical 'you never know' convos.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 4, 2010)

DerekRoddy said:


> Why would you guys think they were smuggled in?.... when, the mutation was discovered (in the wild) Australia first?
> (Sorry..pictures blow....they're old...mid 70s If I remember correctly)
> 
> 
> ...



Because that's the easiest explanation for anything different and unknown to the masses here in Ozz unfortunately.... hence the catch phrase...."Oh it must have been smuggled in"  ...lol :lol:
I personally don't think there that nice to look at and for that money! JMO


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally i prefer one to have a normal coloured body with the white head,opposed to it all being completely white..As Derek mentioned,from memory there was one caught in he late 70s,just like the Albino darwin,originally caught in the wild...Thats where all the albino darwins have came from...Same as with the Albino Olive...As previously mentioned i can remember one being offered for 50grand a few years back...IMO the bumblebee colour etc are alot better looking....even the calicos....


----------



## girdheinz (Oct 4, 2010)

Shredder said:


> If the authorities came to inspect and found them they could do dna testing and prove it that way.



Anyone who knows about this testing would tell you all they can do is prove it's relatedness to other BHP's, therefore you wait breed het's which now are your parents and then breed your albino's from that bingo the offspring are related to the parents.

Not hard and if you are not competing with anybody you could even have go as far as to produce grandparents before releasing any. I can't imagine anyone being concerned about DNA testing.

Gird


----------



## Nagraj (Oct 4, 2010)

DerekRoddy said:


> Why would you guys think they were smuggled in?.... when, the mutation was discovered (in the wild) Australia first?


 
Because there would have to be a traceable history and a several well known animals already in captivity just as is the case with Blondie and Spliff. It seems that in this case however there is just speculation and innuendo and suddenly they are going to pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 4, 2010)

The Jags-RPM have only started coming out the wood work,give it another few years and IMO there will be het albino BHP etc


----------

